# John Deere GT245 vs Craftsman DGT6000



## jasonphillipstx

Anyone have any thoughts about these? The GT245 is now $4770 ad the Craftsman is $2520.

I heard that maybe the craftsman has inferior bearings and such. Has anyonw found this to be true?


----------



## Greg

Jason,

A lot more detailed information and questions will keep this from appearing like a troll.....


----------



## jasonphillipstx

I suppose my real question is...

Is the JD worth the extra money?


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jasonphillipstx _
> *I suppose my real question is...
> 
> Is the JD worth the extra money? *


That's a good question...It's a matter of perception...John Deere has a reputation of fine quality and long term durability...whereas Craftsman doesn't come close to holding that kind of reputation, it's a dependable tractor that will give you years of service..

It's kinda like comparing a Cadillac and a Chevrolet...they'll both get you to where you want to go....but one will get you there in style.


----------



## snowmower

Does the GT245 have hydrolics? That is one thing I really wish the Craftsman had but doesn't.

Jason, I'm getting the impression you are leaning toward the JD. I might suggest you sit on them, and if you get a chance, drive them. See how they feel under your seat.

Good Luck.

SnowMower


----------



## PaulB2868

Originally I wanted a John Deere with a Front End Loader and belly mower. That takes you to a $15,000 bill. Even a used Deere configured that way was over $10,000. I couldn't afford that. Then I started looking at John Deeres that I could afford. 

The Lawn tractors that have the John Deere name at Home Depot are not the same quality as the more expensive models. I believe that Deere buys them from someone else (MTD?). Deere claims that there better models are designed with 40% more durability. I believe that.

When I compared the Sears garden tractors with the lower priced John Deeres, I did not see a big difference. I believe that I got the most tractor for my money. I am handy and can fix most things that might break. I had my "Monkey" Wards 10 Hp for almost 30 years.

It is true that the bigger John Deere's (Compact Utility Size) hold their value extremely well. My brother has a 755 with a 72" belly mower and a front end loader. It is worth almost as much as he paid for it almost 20 years ago. That is great. I don't know how the smaller Deere's do over time. I suspect they do not do as well as their big brother's. 

All in all it is a decision of money. Is the Deere worth the added cost? I opted for a bigger Craftsman rather than settle for a Deere with a smaller engine and mower deck. So far, I am happy. with that. (Now if I can just figure out how to buy or make a FEL for my DGT6000, I would be really happy!)


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by PaulB2868 _
> *Originally I wanted a John Deere with a Front End Loader and belly mower. That takes you to a $15,000 bill. Even a used Deere configured that way was over $10,000. I couldn't afford that. Then I started looking at John Deeres that I could afford.
> 
> The Lawn tractors that have the John Deere name at Home Depot are not the same quality as the more expensive models. I believe that Deere buys them from someone else (MTD?) *


The Deeres sold at Home Depot are made by Deere and not MTD. The "L" series are built in a different factory than the rest of the garden and lawn tractors, the same factory that used to make the Sabre and Scotts machines. They are designed to compete with the less expensive machines offered by Sears, Walmart, etc. and in my opinion, you are right in that they do not represent the quality and durability of the machines Deere made 25 years ago. But Deere made a decision to offer a product line that was more affordable, which required them to be built to a lower price. Having said all that, I bought my Deere 316 in 1979 for $2880, roughly 3/4 of the cost of my new fullsize 1/2 ton pick-up truck bought in 1978. So if the tractor was worth 3/4 of a truck in 1979, and assuming that I could get a similar quality machine today for the same ratio (3/4 the price of a new full size 2 wheel drive truck), I'd be looking at $12,000+/-, which would easily buy me a Deere tractor that meets or more likely vastly exceeds what my old 316 can do. Is the Deere GT245 worth almost twice what the Craftsman GT5000? There is no one answer to that question. Some folks buy the Eddie Bauer edition Jeep Cherokee, some buy the stripped down Wrangler with cloth top. They are both 4x4 Sports utility Vehicles. One offers more operator comfort, one offers more utility. The Craftsman offers a lot of utilitarian tractor for the money, with some support from Sears offering attachments. The Deere GT245 offers (in my opinion) more operator comfort, what could be argued a more durable frame and overall construction, and unrivalled support in parts and attachments. I can still get parts for 25 year old machines from Deere, something Sears is not known for. Since I personally tend to keep machines for decades, I'd probably go for the Deere. Someone that has a job requiring long distance moves every few years and wants to avoid the hassle of shipping a tractor from place to place, or selling it , to try to regain the large investment made, would be MUCH better off to buy the Craftsman, enjoy it for 4-6 years, leave it with the house for the next owner and get another at the next house. Someone that also has a need for 2 or more machines would be saving a LOT of money by getting the Craftsman machine(s). My examples are probably toward the extreme, but all manner of scenarios can be devised to show where each machine has a place as a better choice. It's great to live in a country where we can enjoy so many choices. Just stop and think of communist Europe, where untill very recently, a Yugo was considered a GOOD car:lmao:


----------



## Chipmaker

a Yugo was considered a GOOD car

Well thats where I draw the line......A Yugo is a great car.........much better than any Crapsman L & G tractor could dream of being............I had one, one time, paid a whopping $40.00 for it and drove it almost all the way home without a problem......matter of fact I probably put on over 50 miles on that Yugo most of which was all trouble free........but then the real troubles started........:furious: :furious: 

I feel about the same with Crapsman products.......While the JD L series may be made to compete with the big box discounted brands of L & G tractors, I just find a lot of room for much improvement in both the deer and Crapsman models......especially the Crapsman line......Where Deere may have cut corners to save a buck is in areas where its not a big deal, but the overall quality of a Crapsman as compared to Deere is great. Take their hood and the way it hinges.........I liked ot have bent one the other day I was looking at them outside of a sears store.......To me it would not take all that much to have a rolling rattle trap, if indeed it did not rattle fromthe git go.....can you tell I am certainly not a Sears fan by anya means.........been stung too many times with their junk to even consider giving them a chance anymore.......Look at their sun canopy attachment system and how its made....as compared to a Deer or other brand........I have seen more heavy duty fixtures and tube used on store displays than what is used on Sears garden equipment..........Then they have to put those big labels pointing to the fact it has a cast iron front axle......wow.........like the rest of the machine don't mean a thing, its all in the front axle made of cast iron.......Sears tractors just does not cut it.........and there is absolutely no comparison with the GT series of JD and the best top model Crapsman tractor.


----------



## MGM

Chipmaker

I dont think I have ever seen a Crapsman. 

who makes that brand? 

Where can I see one?


----------



## Chipmaker

Probably in the Kmart lawn and gadren center very shortly! If you can;'t wait that long I would suggest Sears Rippoff and Co..They are the retailers, as to who makes it.......who ever gives the lowest bid......


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Probably in the Kmart lawn and gadren center very shortly! If you can;'t wait that long I would suggest Sears Rippoff and Co..They are the retailers, as to who makes it.......who ever gives the lowest bid...... *


Hey Chippy,
Why do you have such a hard on for Craftsman products?? I purchased a Craftsman GT when I sold my Case 446's and I think it's a pretty nice Garden Tractor...it certainly doesn't compare to my New Holland 1715 either...then again who would expect it too...I don't think it compares to the Deere GT line either...but then again, who would expect it too?? 

However, it is close to the Deere line sold at Home Depot though......


----------



## Chipmaker

Close is only good in horseshoes and hand grenades..........I just have not had what I would call service life or reliability from any of the line of products.......
Heck even the test I did on that hose nozzle and hose earlier this year that I had promise for is gone south. Hose has been replaced numerous times and I finally asked for my money back but my el cheapo Colorfasts and Swans have been going year after year..........the nozzle went south about 3 months ago as well...but my el cheapo Big Lots are still ticking.....

I might also add:
I had remarked to the wife one time that the laser measuring devices and the laser levels are pretty darn neat.........and she bought me a laser device for my birthday earlier this month..yes, you guessed it, she bought a Sears laser level for me........It has since been returned as it quit working within a week..........now maybe thats a fluke, which I am sure it is, but it went back just the same..........Am I bit with the affliction to buy whatever tool or item sears sells that is bound to fail.....while others have good luck.....I think not.......am I overly hard on a tool or other items........no, I take care of my stuff.........so you see Sears does not set a good image in my mind when it comes to longevity or quality any more....Once again my house is Crapsman free and this time for sure it will remain that way........


----------



## Argee

That's interesting Chippy, you've had nothing but bad luck with Sears products and I've had the opposite....Most everything I've gotten from Sears has held up pretty well. From hand tools (gotta love the warranty) to a 30+ year old dehumidifier....go figure


----------



## MGM

Sears Rippoff and Co??

I have never heard of them either, are they based in your location only or nation wide?


----------



## Archdean

Hey Bob Villa Fans!!

The thread asked "Anyone have any thoughts about these? The GT245 is now $4770 ad the Craftsman is $2520."

Chip had one (which I agree with whole heartedly) He as I and others are willing to pay more to get more!! I'm glad You are happy with Sears/and other mass marketers products but no matter how hard you try to believe otherwise, Lemons will never become Oranges!! Pun intended!!

To jasonphillipstx who asked a legitimate question, buy as much as you can Afford and YES there is a difference and it's there for anyone who cares to realistically see it!!


----------



## MGM

Archdean

I agree them JD lemon and green machines sure are over priced for what they can do. 

jasonphillipstx

Better go look at an Orange Husqvarna or better yet one Cherry CRAFTSMAN DGT6000 and take a good close look at it and at what you want to do verses how much money you want to part with. (Just tugging on the chain of others a bit here).

If you are like most JD owners you would want the machine to have a high resale value when you dump it before it starts to give you problems, this is the reason why they worry about it.

If your like most Craftsman owners we use these machines until there is nothing left of them, then toss them and get another, we as a frugal class do not fret over if it has resale value, but I for one do not sell my tools anyway. We also know up front there is going to be needed maintenance down the road and are ready for it. You have to know what your looking at and what you want and only you know that. Heck for 2200.00 I will toss the GT5000 and get another for the cost of the JD GT.

Is the JD GT worth twice the money? To me NO I am a poor man and the Craftsman is a poor mans machine that has great value for the dollar, but yes if you like it and are happy, that is all that matters. None of this bull on this forum matters, its all skewed in one direction or the other by personal feelings and emotional out of control rants so you can see where you will have to weed through the info and cut out the good and toss the bad.

Good luck in you quest if in fact you are looking.

Bob


----------



## Archdean

Bob/MGM,

I am an Orange owner (kubota) 2 in fact which is neither here nor there!!

I must tell you that was a great post with more fact than fiction!! And you answered the posters original question with a pointed clarity no one could possibly miss!!

A valid rational from a knowledgeable Eyes wide open Craftsman owner!! Should be a sticky in the L/G forum!!!!


----------



## Chipmaker

So Crapsman is considered to be a disposable machine..........cool I learned something today..........


----------



## Argee

You could have predicted this type of response when this thread started. Everyone vying for position with their particular machine. It's kinda entertaining:furious:


----------



## johndeere

If the Deere is a little to high priced and you want quality check out the Cub Cadet 2523 they can be had for a little under $4000.00 and are built well.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *If the Deere is a little to high priced and you want quality check out the Cub Cadet 2523 they can be had for a little under $4000.00 and are built well. *


What Craftsman offers is value and for $2500 you cant go wrong there. If it was just a comparison between Cub 2500 series and JD 245 series, The Cub is a much stronger unit, and for considerably less money (approx $3900) you get a cast tranny, axel and shaft drive for the drive train (hydro)...

Ducati


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *What Craftsman offers is value and for $2500 you cant go wrong there. If it was just a comparison between Cub 2500 series and JD 245 series, The Cub is a much stronger unit, and for considerably less money (approx $3900) you get a cast tranny, axel and shaft drive for the drive train (hydro)...
> 
> Ducati *


Yea Duc, but you don't get that super expensive green paint with the Cub.
:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## MGM

jasonphillipstx

Congrats on the new GT245 you got a great deal on it.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by MGM _
> *jasonphillipstx
> 
> Congrats on the new GT245 you got a great deal on it. *


Did he buy it? I didnt see any mention of it

Ducati


----------



## Chipmaker

I did not see any mention of his buying the Deere either.......Cub Cadet would be an excellent alternative to a Craxxxxxxx brand. 

Sears joined the "bottom line" concept many years ago and it has cost them
dearly. In practicing the "more-profit-for-less-value" theory, many folks are finding out Sears is not what it used to be....Yes, others also practice this theory, but I think Sears has the monopoly on it and push it the furthest of any others. There is just a limit to which anything can be "down engineered" and still remain a viable item that you can expect any decent longevity out of........


----------



## guest2

He bought it and posted it on his other thread seeking buying advice

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6236


Chip
As for sears down engineering things, I wonder how much of it is them and how much of it is the OEM. All their products are made by someone else. Appliances such as kenmore are whirpools and frigidares, etc. Hand tools made by easco, tractors ayp......The only positive in this is that most times sears branded items will have an extra feature or two at the same price point as the name brand.


----------



## Chipmaker

6chows.........its my feelings, that Sears will request an item be made and put out a bid for these items to various manufacturers. The manuf then go over it and see what they can make or ceate to fill the bid.........While I agree Sears does not make anything (except enemies) they make the selection based on what it will cost them and what profit margin they can expect, and in most all cases its always the lowest bidder gets the contract....Big interest items like Deck and frame thickness is always a major point made by most L & G makers.....same for front axle assemblies.......but little attention is ever paid to thickness of overall brackets, hood attach methods, types of plastics used, quality of bearings, plastic vrs bronze or oil lite bushings, stamped steel steering gear sectors or cast and machined sectors, splined on wsteering wheels as compared to a bolt thorought it, frames fully welded or semi welded with nuts and bolts or just bolted.........but they are wquick to point out it has a full 10 ga frame........which really don't make it a great machine if its half welded and half bolted as compared to a fully jig welded machine frame would be....Take the hoods. In years past hoods were made of heavy gauge steel, now its flimsy. I was not overly keen on JD concept of the Xenoy or whatever plastic they use as I had viewed it as a quick method of making a item, no painting necessary, yet one less step for assembly, and in the end you get a machine with a cheap plastic hood assembly and trim pieces that is gonna wind up with a heap of cracks etc.......but the JD hood etc is not cheap plastic, and is a good well worthwhile investment..........but the now thin hoods are just going to eventually become a rattle trap. So whatever methods the makers of products sears contracts with is gonna make em as cheap as possible so it resembles what Sears is after, and lots of corners are cut in lots of areas most folks don't even consider.........heck in the end its not their name thats on it, they made it to Sears specs.........and sears got what they wanted, a high profit machine with little value built into it, so when they add a free cup holder or a another doo dad that others do not have it makes it look like somethig added at no additional cost, but it did cost someone something somewhere, and usually its in some part being built less substantial.......Thats my feelings anyhow, when company puts out contracts and has their name on it, such as Sears............Just look at the rear sections of the frames of a Crapsman as compared to whats on a JD or Cub CAdet........world of difference not only in how its made but what its made of. 

Its easy to make a item to a customer spec when they say We want a tractor of such and such horsepower with such and such items and be able to sell it for such and such profit.....can you make that for us.......yep, we can reduce this thickness and make this this way and that that way and foks will never know it, but it should last long enough with regular use till its off warranty.........not a problem............some machines make it some don't but the odds are still in Sears favor.....

I recently added a reinforcement plate to a friends crapsman L & G tractor, and drilling through that rear portion of the Crapsman frame was easy, as that steel is very very soft, certainly not a good alloy as comared to others I have worked on......So I have to think its both Sears and OEMs that down engineer items they feel they can probably get by on and let the customer be the guinea pig. Sears knows this, Oems do also, but most customers don't.

Lots of brand names have specific parts, and JD is propreitary for a large part as well, but I don't think there is any company as proprietary as Sears is....and even though Sears may have a good supply system, it still a lot better to be able to walk into a JD or other major name brand dealer and have the parts retrived off the shelf instead of having to order them.........I started having my first issues with Sears back in 1970 when I bought a complete bathroom set (tub, sink and toilet) just because Sears had a certain color no one else had, and the wife "had to have" that color..........and ever since then its always been a headache with anaything I ever dealt with with sears, be it tires, tools, or what have you. MAybe I just expect to get what I pay for or mayabe more than I pay for and Sears just can;'t fill that bill, and Sears always has a catch 22 somewhere with their items somewhere just waiting to bite you one day. 

Neighbor has a Kenmore side by side refer......her water tube assembly (at the end that you put the glasss under) in the door started leaking.........She asked me if I could fix it. I had just replaced mine in our refer about a year earlier. It cost me $32.00 for my replacement part, which was on the shelf at the appliance parts place.......The same basic part cost her over $70 and had to be ordered through Sears...........So she may have saved $50.00 on a Kenmore appliance over a Frigidare or Maytag etc, but that savings is gone with th first time you need parts like so............Sears is gonna get you coming or going one way or another..


----------



## MR. T

Chipmaker,
My Sears tractor came with a 2 year guarantee.I don't know what the standard guarantee is of these other brands that you speak so highly of.3 yrs.,5,10,or 20?But,if the answer is only 2, then I have to assume that their designer's and manufacturer's don't expect their products to last any longer than Sears.Or else they would put their money where their mouth is, so to speak.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by MR. T _
> *Chipmaker,
> My Sears tractor came with a 2 year guarantee.I don't know what the standard guarantee is of these other brands that you speak so highly of.3 yrs.,5,10,or 20?But,if the answer is only 2, then I have to assume that their designer's and manufacturer's don't expect their products to last any longer than Sears.Or else they would put their money where their mouth is, so to speak. *


They do with Cub 2 year full and 5 year frame & axel's....Kohler puts the engine warranty at 2 yr....

I know Sears wont do 5 years, either will Deere

Ducati


----------



## MGM

Well let’s see here based on a 50-hour season and no winter operation as I have here in Dallas lets look at this. 

Year one I buy a garden tractor with a 2-year warranty for $2200.00. At the end on that 2 year warranty I park that one and I buy the same machine again for $2200.00 or less with another 2 year warranty, I now have 2 machines one is under a full 2 year warranty the other is not but I am using the one that is. The other one is resting and being maintained and ready to step in.

It is like the military does with generators that they loan to the ham radio operators on field day, they give out two and have them rotate operation of them to reduce wear on both.

So for less than the new retail price of a GT245 I can have 2 GT5000's and 4 full years of warranty and at the end of the 4 years both machines will only have 100 hours on them each after 8 years only 200 hours each so there is great value in these low end, low priced machines even being through away. You just have to know what you looking at and how best to make the most of them.

Or you can buy a machine with a 2 year warranty and 5 on the frame and axle like the Cub and at the end of 2 years be out of that warranty and have 100 hours on it at the end of 4 years 200 hours on the same machine, 6 years would be 300 hours on one machine and after 8 there would be at least 400 hours on just one machine and be just as far out of warranty as the cheaper brand.

Craftsman offers great value and utility for the dollar spent.



Now the same can be done with the GT245 but the Listed retail price for a GT245 is $5999.00+ so to get 8 years with only 200 hours on a machine rotating operation of the two in my situation your looking at 2x$5999.00 or what ever the dealer takes off list.

Even going by the used price he paid and full warranty that’s still 7+ grand if he found two machines.

This is the value the cheaper brands have most people do not see for there blinded by the hype.


<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/plowundr1.jpg">

This machine will be 2 years old next spring and out of warranty and it is not anywhere near being a rattletrap or ready for the bone yard and will only have 100 hours on it at that time. And if I get another like I have talked about it will only have a total of 100 hours on it after it is 4 years old. This machine is parked through most of the winter as well and factors greatly into the hours on the machine.

This is my reasoning for buying a Craftsman after looking at every brand made 2 years ago up to the day I bought the GT5000.

Now, if Sears goes under I will be forced to use another brand but for now I will ride the Sears Craftsman until they do in fact go under or they in fact truly start selling junk and the Value for the dollar is gone and not just based on the word of a disgruntled customer. You have to know what is in front of you.

Just my 0.02

I now jump back under my rock and with eyes wide-open peak out from under it.

Bob


----------



## ducati996

MGM,

You make valid points and i understand them fully. You make assumptions that I said the Deere was priced for value based on return. I would be the first to say its overpriced, and there are other models from other mfg that offer better returns. Simplicity and Cub that are just two brand that come to mind. The machines that are mentioned here are designed for 15-20 year service life or more (at least the Cub 2500, 3000 and presitige)
The Gt245 isnt rated that high based on Deere marketing literature...the Gx series would be the better choice, but the price goes higher..


Anyway its personal choice and how its rationalized by the buyer

Ducati


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *They do with Cub 2 year full and 5 year frame & axel's....Kohler puts the engine warranty at 2 yr....
> 
> I know Sears wont do 5 years, either will Deere
> 
> Ducati *


I've got to say that i generally avoid any manufacturer that has an extra long warranty. Usually it's because nobody will buy their products. I'm more likely to buy from the guy that can offer a minimum warranty and still sell his units.

Look at cars - Dodge brought out the 5 year power train warranty after the total failure of their typewriter transmissions, the other North American firms went along when the Japanese started to kick their ass. Now the long warranties are coming from the Koreans and Japanese, and only the Germans have short warranties - a true reflection of the quality situation!

I'll duck now!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Well I guess I'll jump in for what it's worth.

I never compared craftsman to JD other than HD deere's which are not real deere's or so they say...

My comparison, before I bought my machine, was craftsman vs. MTD products (excluding cub). 
When people compare a GT6000 to a GT245-- That makes me feel good and I know I got my money's worth when I made my purchase.

I know that my garden tractor is not the best that money can buy. But I like it and that is what matters in my book.

Remember folks, it is JD that came out with an afordable line of lawn tractors to compete with sears and mtd..... So far, I dont think that the L series is hurting any other brand's tractor's sales, other than the higher priced deeres of course.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Well I guess I'll jump in for what it's worth.
> 
> I never compared craftsman to JD other than HD deere's which are not real deere's or so they say...
> 
> My comparison, before I bought my machine, was craftsman vs. MTD products (excluding cub).
> When people compare a GT6000 to a GT245-- That makes me feel good and I know I got my money's worth when I made my purchase.
> 
> I know that my garden tractor is not the best that money can buy. But I like it and that is what matters in my book.
> 
> Remember folks, it is JD that came out with an afordable line of lawn tractors to compete with sears and mtd..... So far, I dont think that the L series is hurting any other brand's tractor's sales, other than the higher priced deeres of course. *


Some good points Ed:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael

Hasn't JD offered a affordable alternative for years? Yeah, the Scott's have been produced and they fathered the L-series that a lot of folks (including me) bought. But even before that they produced affordable alternatives to the higher priced models, You all know about the Sabres and even before the Sabre series they was the STX series. I still see a lot of the STX's still mowing and doing a good job. Yeah the higher end of the JD tractors tend to be expensive but it is what ever puts the smile on the owners face and what they want that really matters. For me a straight lawn tractor is fine as I have something a heck of a lot better then a GT in my compact utility tractor (Kubota) That will still out live most garden tractors and do a lot more on my five acres. That is what cooks my turkey and I am happy with it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *
> I know that my garden tractor is not the best that money can buy. But I like it and that is what matters in my book.
> 
> *



That says it right there. This is why we are all here.   


Law of averages. Some tractor will always be better, stronger, faster, better cut, more trendy, etc. The key is we got what we eather could find, could afford, or fell into, and we like it. All that maters.


----------



## MR. T

ducati996,
I appreciate the info. I will pass it on to my son-in-law,who is a big Cub fan.His Father has a Cub with a 54" deck,but I don't know which model.
The local dealer never shared this info. with me when I was shopping for a new mower.


----------



## MR. T

balmoralboy,
This is off subject.I don't know what auto. transmission Chrysler used before the 727.But the 727 is known as one of the strongest trans.ever built.They had to be in order to stand up to the 440 and the 426 hemi engines.Many racers today still use them,including myself.Happy holidays.


----------



## Chipmaker

> _Originally posted by MGM _
> *Well let’s see here based on a 50-hour season and no winter operation as I have here in Dallas lets look at this.
> 
> Year one I buy a garden tractor with a 2-year warranty for $2200.00. At the end on that 2 year warranty I park that one and I buy the same machine again for $2200.00 or less with another 2 year warranty, I now have 2 machines one is under a full 2 year warranty the other is not but I am using the one that is. The other one is resting and being maintained and ready to step in.
> 
> SNIP
> Bob *


Seems kind of assinine to me to buy two, and think somehow you have more of a warranty or less wear and tear.....it will all catch up to you in the end, its just spread out over two or more machines.........so while you may think your safe and secure due to warranty its just a false sense of security and in the end you wind up with two tactors both out of warranty and both just as likely to break......

For some reason your way of thinking just does not add up. But whatever floats your boats its your money your time so who am I to question it.........


----------



## MGM

No point in trying to explain it any further either, it would just be a waste of my time.

Sorry about that.

I see things in my world in a different light than others and I like it this way, it keeps the riffraff away. I do understand from where you draw your conclusion although I disagree wholeheartedly.

Hope you had a good thanksgiving, I know I am still stuffed.

Have a good weekend 
Bob


----------



## Chipmaker

> _Originally posted by MR. T _
> *balmoralboy,
> This is off subject.I don't know what auto. transmission Chrysler used before the 727.But the 727 is known as one of the strongest trans.ever built.They had to be in order to stand up to the 440 and the 426 hemi engines.Many racers today still use them,including myself.Happy holidays. *


Your right, those 727 trannys were just about bullet proof, but the new trannys they have been putting out since about 96 or so are not worth owning.........especially a lot of those found in the pickups..........I have quite a few friends with Dodge (some diesels others gas) and all of the ones with auto trannys have been in for one or more tranny repairs all at mileages under 60K......thats not good. Another friend does predominately tranny and drivetreain work and his majority of customers are Chrysler or chrysler drivetrain releated propducts........with the trannys being his main source of income....The standard shift trannys are about bullet proof but the ones they put in that are auto's seem pretty darn weak and not what I would consider reliable.........


----------



## MGM

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by MR. T _
> *balmoralboy,
> This is off subject.I don't know what auto. transmission Chrysler used before the 727.But the 727 is known as one of the strongest trans.ever built.They had to be in order to stand up to the 440 and the 426 hemi engines.Many racers today still use them,including myself.Happy holidays. *


You race? What do you run?

I have blown up a 727 before. Behind a stock 400 cube motor. Well to be fair is WAS pure abuse. Guess they cant take a full rev nutral drop.   


My expreance with the new types of auto tranys are that its the heat that is killing them. People these days want the soft, "Buick shifting" trannys. That is death to them. Give them firm shifts, keep them cool, change the fluid once in a wile, and dont let it shift in and out of OD, and they will last a LONG time.


----------



## MR. T

Yes,I do bracket race several times a year.It's a 1967 Dodge Dart.Strangely enough,it's also a red GT.Has a warmed up 360.I did the same thing to a Buick Wildcat many years ago,that you did.Broke 2 engine supports at once!! Your info.on the life of a trans. is right on.I might add too many people tow heavy loads in O.D.,an aftermarket cooler can go a long a long way.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Wile I am a full on Ford guy, I have always been kinda a closet Mopar guy. Always had them in my famley, and do like them. 



Ya the OD usege is a biggy. If you are doing stop and go city driving, turn off that OD!!! You will and MANY miles to the life of the tranny!!!! And NO TOWING IN OD!!! That is a instant killer!!!! They have realy gotten a bad rap these days, and mostly [with a few exceptions] undeserved.


BTW I am a manual trans guy all the way, so not like I am a auto fan.


----------



## Chipmaker

Surprise of surprises from JD. Yesterday I got mail from JD offering me an additional 1 year of warranty on my machine.....don't know price as it refers you to your dealer for prices and details, but it simply stated if your machine is used in a non-commercial environment an has at least 2 months remaining on original factory warranty it can be extended fo an additional year, and the extension also brings with it 2 full serices at no additional charge...Its anyones guess what the extended warranty would cost...


----------

